# so how do you guys align?



## txjet (Jun 21, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has any personal methods for aligning their artwork center of their garment? So far, using visual alignment and a measured & cut paper strip for vertical alignment from the collar has worked ok.

For some reason I keep aligning a tad to the right on some shirts. Something only someone as picky as me might see but annoying enough to seek possible tips.

I should note I'm using a 15x15 press so the sleeves usually are hanging off so there's no immediate reference. I imagine its easier to center on a larger press.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just hang the shirt over each side and line it up as best I can.....


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

What I do is I fold the shirt in half shoulder seam to shoulder seam and then press for four seconds then I open the shirt and I automatically have a center line going from top to bottom. I then fold the transfer in half and line up the fold line from the transfer with the fold line on the shirt. Then I know I am completely centered. All I do after that is measure from neck line how far down I want the transfer to be. 

I hope this helps. Good luck to you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Heatpress Essentials has a t-shirt square. I don't believe they sell to anyone except distributors. 

I eyeball it. The back should be 6 inches from the bottom of the collar. The front should be 4 inches unless they request otherwise.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I get the shirt as flat and even as possible then eyeball it, centered on the neck. I've found that necks aren't always centered on the shirt but if you center the design on the neck it will look centered when worn.


----------

